# belly Rubs :)



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

There is nothing i love more than getting an amazing belly rub, from the man i love after having a hearty meal <3333333


I would say its one of my fav things heh

Who agree's?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree! he he he


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 15, 2007)

I concur with the conclusion of this consensus.




btw,
AHOY and welcome to the club


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I concur with the conclusion of this consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA YAY finally someone agrees  <33333333333333


----------



## love dubh (Nov 15, 2007)

welcome, new jersey. :]


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 15, 2007)

love dubh said:


> welcome, new jersey. :]



hey thanks he he he <3333333333


how is everyone?


----------



## Biglover (Nov 15, 2007)

First of all, you are looking great with your added pounds. You going to gain some more? Yes, belly rubs are the best, and I love to get them after a nice big meal! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 15, 2007)

I like giving them, does that count?


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 16, 2007)

i love giving them, as well as receiving them.


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 16, 2007)

All sandy clauses aside, tis the season of giving


----------



## Aurora (Nov 16, 2007)

Giving and receiving, all the way.  Mmm, big squishy bellies are <3.


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 16, 2007)

Crav,

it seems you love to be stuffed, right?:wubu::eat1::eat2::smitten:

Why is this a thing that only women in Northern America like... 

Hope you will find a lucky won that can do rubbings!!! 

@Aurora: WORD!!!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 16, 2007)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Crav,
> 
> it seems you love to be stuffed, right?:wubu::eat1::eat2::smitten:
> 
> ...



I don't know any women in Northern America that like this & I live there 
maybe just in New Jersey


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 16, 2007)

i enjoy giving the belly rubs anytime!


----------



## findingme4me (Nov 16, 2007)

Im new to belly rubs but would have to say they are something to be talked about it! and oh so awesome!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Crav,
> 
> it seems you love to be stuffed, right?:wubu::eat1::eat2::smitten:
> 
> ...



I dont know why haha i thought woman over here dont like being Big and beautiful :-\ haha  i do though!!! and thank U!<3333333


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Biglover said:


> First of all, you are looking great with your added pounds. You going to gain some more? Yes, belly rubs are the best, and I love to get them after a nice big meal! Thanks for sharing with us.



thank you oodlez <333333


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> I like giving them, does that count?



yes yes yes it deff counts! 100%


----------



## BigJB1974 (Nov 16, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Giving and receiving, all the way.  Mmm, big squishy bellies are <3.







Can not agree more.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

BigJB1974 said:


> Can not agree more.



 ha ha ha ha


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 16, 2007)

But what is "<3"


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 16, 2007)

It is a heart.


----------



## Ash (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm in favor of them.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 16, 2007)

Belly rubs are as fun to give as they are to get. :eat1::wubu:


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 16, 2007)

ok


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Blackbean said:


> ok



:eat2:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Belly rubs are as fun to give as they are to get. :eat1::wubu:



i totally agreee... they are so relaxing they make me wanna sleeep


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I'm in favor of them.



Helllll yeah<33333333333333:bow:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i totally agreee... they are so relaxing they make me wanna sleeep



Giving them makes me want to....not sleep but do something else.

Like have sex with the guy whose belly I'm rubbing.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Giving them makes me want to....not sleep but do something else.
> 
> Like have sex with the guy whose belly I'm rubbing.



yeah that is true haha i agree with that as well <333


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 17, 2007)

Absolutely!

Belly rubs are delightful.


Dennis


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 17, 2007)

Belly rubs? Yes, please!

In fact, I'll be giving a whole bunch of them to my special someone tonight, and maybe receive some, too! (Skinny people like belly rubs too, you know. )

And yes, belly rubs usually lead one of two places...sleep or sex. If it leads to sex, then it ends up leading to sleep anyways half the time.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 17, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Belly rubs? Yes, please!
> 
> In fact, I'll be giving a whole bunch of them to my special someone tonight, and maybe receive some, too! (Skinny people like belly rubs too, you know. )
> 
> And yes, belly rubs usually lead one of two places...sleep or sex. If it leads to sex, then it ends up leading to sleep anyways half the time.




I get belly rubs when I am overfull. So to me a belly rub might lead to...dessert!!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 17, 2007)

My girlfriend tells me she loves to have her belly rubbed. I have never been so fortunate to either give or receive a belly rub. I tried to give my ex-wife a belly rub once but she was indifferent about it. It is going to be truely refreshing to try this on someone who will actually enjoy and appreciate it. I can't wait :shocked: four more days and I will be holding my dear Melanie in my arms and giving her a belly rub.

Dravenhawk


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

Dravenhawk said:


> My girlfriend tells me she loves to have her belly rubbed. I have never been so fortunate to either give or receive a belly rub. I tried to give my ex-wife a belly rub once but she was indifferent about it. It is going to be truely refreshing to try this on someone who will actually enjoy and appreciate it. I can't wait :shocked: four more days and I will be holding my dear Melanie in my arms and giving her a belly rub.
> 
> Dravenhawk



awww how cute


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 19, 2007)

i love getting a belly rub its sooooooo good to feel a woman small hand on a big squishy belly and moob groping too.I also love giving belly rubs too,so im not selfish.....no honest am not lol


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been wondering, what do non-FAs have that is similar to the belly rub? Do they just have normal things like massages, back rubs, and tit gropes*? 

*(In most threads talking about bellies, the women here often say that non-FAs reaching up their shirts go straight for the girls...)


----------



## Mikey (Nov 19, 2007)

I introduced my fiance' to belly rubs and now she is totally addicted to them...thank heavens!! :smitten:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 20, 2007)

Mikey said:


> I introduced my fiance' to belly rubs and now she is totally addicted to them...thank heavens!! :smitten:



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww totally cute.. hope all is well <3


----------

